# Is DeTox tea causing my headaches?



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

Maybe this should be in Health and Healing.

I just started drinking DeTox tea a few days ago and have had a splitting headache and some moodiness both days. Anybody have any side effects like this from this tea?


----------



## Freeman (Sep 16, 2005)

Bumping this question...

I searched the threads and found my exact question posted over a year ago here (with no replies and thus no answers!) Has anyone else had this same experience? It does not happen every time that I drink the tea, but it has happened more than once. Fortunately I do not often get headaches; this is why I associate the headaches with the tea. Could the DeTox tea be causing headaches, and if so, why? Detoxification? Release of toxins? Main ingredients are sarsaparilla root, cinnamon bark, licorice root, ginger root, burdock root, dandelion root, et al. TIA!

I think I will also post this in Health and Healing.


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

Anytime I do a detox, I get a headache and feel generally crappy for a couple days. I'm pretty sure it is just the release of toxins.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 16, 2005)

messy mama,
Thank you for the reply. I googled a bit and found one source that said that a lot of dndelion root can give you a headache. However, I only had 1-2 cups of the tea at a time, so I'm not sure that this would qualify as "a lot" of dandelion root. I have had the tea 8 times (I see that there are 8 bags missing from the box!) and have gotten a headache at least three times that I recall. The headache is difficult to get rid of; it's enough to make me not want to "detox" anymore. I was just curious if the headache was really from detoxification, or if it could just be a reaction to one of the ingredients. Also, does anyone know the scientific reason for why detox would result in a headache? I.e., What happens physiologically in the body that causes the splitting headache?


----------



## Kellyks7 (Dec 29, 2021)

zealsmom said:


> Maybe this should be in Health and Healing.
> 
> I just started drinking DeTox tea a few days ago and have had a splitting headache and some moodiness both days. Anybody have any side effects like this from this tea?


----------



## Kellyks7 (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes! I just started drinking the dandelion detox tea, and I have gotten a headache pretty much every time. I’m not prone to headaches either, so I am guessing it’s the tea? Kind of makes me not want to drink it but also makes me think it’s doing it’s job? Not real sure what to think. I haven’t found much on this.


----------



## Bellari (12 mo ago)

Possibly! I can't drink them due to my migraines.


----------



## Yaroki (Dec 28, 2021)

The problem is that detox teas can contain dangerous drugs and chemicals not advertised on the packaging. Moreover, they might contain high levels of caffeine, so there is no surprise some people experience headaches or even migraines after drinking them. Though still, detox teas have several health benefits like liver detoxification, cell protection, and soothing digestive issues. I found a good article https://betterme.world/articles/dеtox-tea-benefits/ on the topic, maybe it will be helpful for someone else. I'd be cautious when taking these beverages for the first time.


----------

